# Tissot Desire Second Hand Alignment



## marakesh (Nov 3, 2007)

Yesterday I saw Tissot Desire watch and noticed that second hand was not every tick perfectly aligned with second marks.

I was told that it is OK because it is Swiss movement.

Checked Tissot web site and it is the same on their picture.










Could anybody shed some light if it is OK.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi Marakesh.

I wouldn't say its 'ok' but it is quite common.

Have a read of this thread quartz alignment


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

marakesh said:


> Yesterday I saw Tissot Desire watch and noticed that second hand was not every tick perfectly aligned with second marks.
> 
> I was told that it is OK because it is Swiss movement.
> 
> ...


The bottom line is that it is *not* OK and it is* NOT *acceptable.

It will of course not affect the accuracy of the watch, but customers are entitled to have the secong hand line up with the markers, and Jason is of course *incorrect*!!!!


----------



## marakesh (Nov 3, 2007)

I totally agree with Griff, it just annoying.

I think if a manufacturer has that problem with second hand they need at least take the hand off from the model for God's sake.

All that hussle about fake watches etc.

They put Tissot 1843 on the dial to show the long time tradition and that alignment make it look really cheap.

I broke my old watches, and they at the manufacturer repair at the moment but I have had them for 13 years and I don't remember any problems with alignment.

I also checked my wife's watches - everything is perfectly aligned.

However on the picture of the watches on their web site the second hand is NOT aligned!


----------



## marakesh (Nov 3, 2007)

Buy the way, thanks a lot for your replies and for the link.


----------

